# zufallsgenerator



## heppan (9. Nov 2003)

grüße,


gibt es in java me irgend ne methode, um zufallszahlen zu ziehen, wie in c die srand() funktion??


----------



## bummerland (9. Nov 2003)

```
java.util.Random rd = new java.util.Random();
int zufallszahl = rd.nextInt();
long zufallszahl2 = rd.nextLong();
```


----------

